# Wet Suit Repair



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

The neoprene on my boots is almost torn. I am trying to find a fix to get a few more uses out of them. I was thinking about bike tube repair patch.

Any thoughts?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Dive shops have wet suit cement.Or get commercial contact cement.


----------

